# port archivers/py-lzma does not compile/install



## Alain De Vos (Apr 3, 2020)

Error :

```
==>   Registering installation for python37-3.7.7 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr_ports/lang/python37/work/stageusr/local/lib/python3.7/lib-dynload/_lzma.so:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```
[Note : Many ports are dependant on python37 ...]


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 6, 2020)

Solved after removing the lzma and lzmalib port.
There is a conflict in .so files.


----------

